# Moving to KL in Jan 2011



## thangs123 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi, I will be relocating to KL with my family in Jan 2011. Need some suggestion for the condo near to train or public transport. My office loction will be next to Ampang Park train station. I am ok to travel but looking for monthly house rental around 800 to 1000 RM.


----------

